# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Tool] HackShield/punkbuster ByPass Tools

## the1domo

HackShield/punkbuster ByPass Tools


HackShield Bypass $10/m
punkbuster Bypass $15/m

works with all HackShield/punkbuster Games 
if you're interested in this service please PM me

what you want the bypass you can use any detector Hack and its undetected  :Smile: 
this service emulate HackShield or punkbuster servers so you connect to me instead of them

you can add me on skype for more information
The1Domo


website: http://nightz.co

----------


## Bonse

what would i do once i passed HS...?

----------


## suge1

Every Bot/Hack must have bypass tool anyway, so why any one should pay you for it, lol?

----------


## the1domo

this is for people who wanted to research inside the game and once you build simple hacks without the knowledge of HS this also will I use public cheats that are now detected also for people who want to use cheat engine or packet sniffing programs

----------


## DeMoN

i've found that general sharing of information allows for the propagation of exploits an bugs. anyone who is interested in researching bugs / exploits for this game i highly doubt would pay for such a service. so by keeping a bypass private you are merely stunting the growth of discovery. however with that said your find, you do what you will with it...im sure there will be a sucker or 2 that will pay because they cba to do a lil extra research to bypass. however from just random forum hoping its clear there are at least 2 different bypass methods for 5.7.9.524 of which neither have been made completely public.

----------


## the1domo

I will happily get the product to anyone that has or done research for free
if I release my method open source or dll it was just get patched and will have to find a new way around but with certain precautions put in place it will not get patched set like I said I will happily give a free account to anyone who is doing or have done research and who publicly share their research sharing stuff will just get it patched that's the thing that sucks about it but I'm not starting the growth at all that's why I want to see more people doing things and I will have to share my information

----------


## suge1

1.Step 1 buy Fybot
2.Run 20 Archeages
3.Profit  :Big Grin: 

Now give me acc haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## the1domo

lol it not your bypass lol my bypass is a Dll you in inject im not useing your code lol so go **** off

----------


## the1domo

you make me sick it's not hard to unload a driver I did not use your code in any way it would be nice to check your facts before you go running your mouth I will send you a copy of my bypass and when you realize it's not yours I expect an apology

----------


## HI5

did you guys got this solved between you two?

----------


## the1domo

this product is not yours it works it doesn't even work in any way related to yours why are you so f****** ignorant that you're the only f****** one who is able to come up with something when your not older people are smarter than you once you understand that maybe you would be so stupid there is more than one way to skin a cat you f****** retard I found out my own way of doing it has nothing to do with you I don't understand why you so ignorant that you think that has to be yours 

explain to me how you know this is yours explain to me what I'm doing that you're doing your just some idiot running his mouth with no idea of what happens outside

----------


## KefkaBot

Actually Garosie I know for a fact that this isn't your bypass. You really need to come down off that high horse and leave this kid alone. He made a mistake before and apologized for it. But from what I can tell this bypass is different in every way from yours. 

It's time to stop crying about it.

----------


## sullx

This is a bypass Domo and I produced separate from anything else that has been done, so as KekaBot has said, please stop stunting community growth with needless (and false) accusations.

----------


## archlord12345

They totally changed stuff on hackshield today. Are you guyz planning to update it? thanks so much

----------


## KefkaBot

> They totally changed stuff on hackshield today. Are you guyz planning to update it? thanks so much


Yes they sure did.

----------


## keldeo

lovely the site is down..

----------


## Slangin_Games

Is this still a thing? Would love to play around with some stuff if the bypass works

----------

